# Thomas Pierson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2006)

Thomas Pierson, English Puritan (c. 1570 - October 16, 1633) wrote a valuable commentary on four psalms (27, 84, 85, 87) which was prefaced by Edmund Calamy who speaks thus of the man and his work:



> The Authour of these ensuing Sermons, Mr Thomas Pierson, was so famous "in his generation," such a "burning and shining light," and so instrumentall to the good of the Church, both by his own indefatigable labours in the ministry of the Gospel, as also by publishing divers Treatises of Mr [William] Perkins and Mr [Thomas] Brightman, that I could not but do him this right, not only to give an _Imprimatur_ to this Com[m]entary of his upon some Psalmes, but also to signifie to the reader the pietie, learning, and worth of the authour, and to commend these his Sermons to every good Christian, as holding out many orthodox and savoury truths, and by obedience to which truths many souls went to heaven, without entangling themselves in the many unedifying janglings of these sad, divided times.


----------

